# 17106?



## renifejn (Sep 15, 2008)

Pt is here for tx of port wine stain on the posterior buttocks and posterior leg on the right side.  


Pulsed dye laser was applied.


Since no sq cm or size were listed do i just go with 17106?

thanks!


----------



## lphillips (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, since no size is stated you have to take the smallest area listed - if you can not query the doctor regarding size and have an addendum done regarding that fact if not stated in a dictated or documented note.


----------

